# Drinking fat-free milk might be a new way of solving constipation



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Fat-free milk as a therapeutic approach for constipation andthe effect on serum motilin and ghrelin levels* Suleyman Aydin, Ph.D., Emir Donder, M.D.b, Okhan K. Akin,M.D., Ph.D.c, Fatih Sahpaz, M.D.b, Yalcin Kendird, Manar M. Alnema, M.D.,Ph.D.a Received 26 February 2009; accepted 18 November 2009.published online 22 March 2010. Abstract ObjectiveThis study explores the effects of fat-free milk supplementation on individuals with chronic constipation with regard to levels of motilin and acylated and des-acylated ghrelin (which affect intestinal motility) and compares them with data from control subjects given whole milk supplementation. MethodsThe investigation was designed according to the constipation severity test of individuals whose ages and body mass indexes were comparable.Individuals with mild constipation (n=10) were supplemented with 400mL offat-free milk daily; moderate constipation cases (n=10) were supplemented with600mL, and severe constipation cases (n=10) were supplemented with 800mL offat-free milk daily. Healthy control subjects were administered 400mL off at-free milk (group 1), which was followed a month later by administration of400mL of whole milk for 3 days (group 2). Blood samples were collected from the subjects before and after milk supplementation for hormone analyses. Motilinand acylated and des-acylated ghrelin were quantified with ELISA assay. ResultsSupplementation of fat-free milk significantly increased levels of circulating motilin and ghrelin in all groups, including the control subjects, but whole milk supplementation led to a decrease in these hormone levels in the control subjects. ConclusionDrinking fat-free milk might be a new way of solving constipation. The complete research study is here: http://bit.ly/b0dLYQ Copyright © 2010 Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Ah, if only this could be true. I average 32 ounces (946 ml)of skim milk a day. I drink skim milk because 1. I like it and 2. I have osteopenia and 3. it agrees with me. But it does nothing for my chronic constipation. Oh well.Zanne


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i drink about that much too and it hasn't helped me either. interesting theory though. worth a try--maybe it works for some??


----------



## One day at a time (Sep 17, 2010)

I have just started taking *boiled* rice milk in the morning with my breakfast a month ago and it has helped significantly. I'm not sure if its just milk products, but I know with my rice milk (lactose and soy intolerant) it has helped with the gas and now problems with bowel movements are practically gone!


----------

